# Chievo - Inter: 20 settembre 2015 ore 12:30. Tv Sky e Premium



## admin (15 Settembre 2015)

Quarta giornata di Serie A. La capolista Inter, dopo la vittoria nel derby, va in casa della seconda in classifica, il Chievo.

Chievo - Inter, partita in programma domenica 20 settembre 2015 alle ore 12:30 allo stadio Bentegodi di Verona.

Dove vedere Chievo - Inter in tv?

Diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio


Seguiranno news, informazioni e formazioni


----------



## Sir Pilade (15 Settembre 2015)

Strasicuro che sarà un pareggio! Quattro di fila non le vinceremo mai, il Chievo è in formissima e noi non stiamo giocando troppo bene!


----------



## Lollo interista (15 Settembre 2015)

CHIEVO 
Sempre ricordi dolorosi


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2015)

ma smettetela che sculerete come la solito al 90esimo.. occhio che il C finisce e poi sono dolori


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Settembre 2015)

Una squadra , che scula tantissimo, e che anche se ha un buon organico , è sopra la media, contro il Chievo  
Vabbè scherzi a parte, per me questa , o la vince l'inter in carrozza , o piglia la sveglia , [MENTION=2358]Sir Pilade[/MENTION]


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2015)

Bisognerebbe iniziare a gufare a dovere anche questi... il Chievo se gioca come con la Juve può fare il colpo... ma se prima noi non battiamo il Palermo non serve a nulla.


----------



## markjordan (15 Settembre 2015)

ci pensa l'arbitro pure qua


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2015)

2 fisso


----------



## sballotello (15 Settembre 2015)

0 - 3.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma smettetela che sculerete come la solito al 90esimo.. occhio che il C finisce e poi sono dolori



dobbiamo organizzarci come l anno scorso, questi stanno iniziando a infastidirmi quest anno..


allora. 
2 secco facile facile


----------



## juventino (15 Settembre 2015)

Se vincono pure qui vanno in fuga.


----------



## Ian.moone (15 Settembre 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ci pensa l'arbitro pure qua




Non ho visto le loro partite se non domenica contro di noi, dove è che hanno rubato?


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2015)

Il Chievo, aldilà della classifica, è una delle squadre più in forma e l'Inter a Verona per me ha la partita più difficile di questo avvio di stagione.


----------



## gabuz (15 Settembre 2015)

Domani me la gioco, 2 fisso


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Settembre 2015)

E' statisticamente appurato che il Chievo perderà dopo aver fatto 7 pt in 3 partite


----------



## Sir Pilade (16 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Una squadra , che scula tantissimo, e che anche se ha un buon organico , è sopra la media, contro il Chievo
> Vabbè scherzi a parte, per me questa , o la vince l'inter in carrozza , o piglia la sveglia , [MENTION=2358]Sir Pilade[/MENTION]



O prenderemo una sveglia clamorosa allora!


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Settembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> O prenderemo una sveglia clamorosa allora!



Dai scherzavo, prendere la sveglia dela Chievo, seppur in forma, non ci riesce nessuno squadra, oh wait


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Settembre 2015)

2 fisso


----------



## Milan7champions (16 Settembre 2015)

Forse vinceranno ma non faranno nessuna strada, per logica se l'inter puo' vincere lo scudetto, anche il milan puo' lottare per vincerlo, al derby non mi hanno impressionato per nulla


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2015)

Sono convinto che oggi si prenderanno una bella ridimensionata.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Settembre 2015)

Ma si dai il Chievo è ovvio che non potrà durare a lungo. L'Inter nelle prossime gare dovrà dimostrare di essere veramente in corsa per il tricolore. Io ripeto quello detto settimana scorsa: non hanno nulla in più di noi.
Staremo a vedere oggi.


----------



## sballotello (20 Settembre 2015)

spero in un pareggiotto oggi, dai paloschino, dacci una gioia


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma si dai il Chievo è ovvio che non potrà durare a lungo. L'Inter nelle prossime gare dovrà dimostrare di essere veramente in corsa per il tricolore. Io ripeto quello detto settimana scorsa: non hanno nulla in più di noi.
> Staremo a vedere oggi.



No, ma io intendevo che l'Inter si darà una ridimensionata, eh.. Il Chievo è una squadra solida e organizzata, che sa far male in tanti modi all'avversario. Prevedo un pari comunque perché Jovetic gioca e vale mezza Inter attualmente.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2015)

*(4-4-2): Bizzarri Frey Gamberini Cesar Gobbi Hetemaj Rigoni Birsa Castro Paloschi Meggiorini

(4-3-1-2): Handanovic Santon Medel Murillo Telles Guarin FelipeMelo Kondogbia Perisic Jovetic Icardi*


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *(4-4-2): Bizzarri Frey Gamberini Cesar Gobbi Hetemaj Rigoni Birsa Castro Paloschi Meggiorini
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Handanovic Santon Medel Murillo Telles Guarin FelipeMelo Kondogbia Perisic Jovetic Icardi*



Ma incontrano solo squadre ridicole??? E quando squadre decenti??

4 vittoria consecutiva dai


----------



## Ba Matte (20 Settembre 2015)

Faranno il poker.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2015)

Il Chievo li sta facendo ballare. 

Sto Kondogbia, fino ad ora, molto lento.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2015)

L'inter prima in classifica è veramente una bestemmia.... anche oggi stanno giocando male male


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Settembre 2015)

L'inter in prima posizione e' frutto di partite vinte senza nessun merito, vedi soprattutto derby


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2015)

Tutto ciò è pazzesco. Semplicemente pazzesco.

Ma come fanno?


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2015)

assurdo... altro gol sculatissimo


----------



## folletto (20 Settembre 2015)

Gli va tutto bene, tutto


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Settembre 2015)

E via ancora di chiappe assurdo


----------



## Hellscream (20 Settembre 2015)

Questi comunque sono segnali eh... Stanno vincendo la 4° partita che non mertiterebbero (finora) di vincere. Dovrebbero essere a 4-5 punti ed invece sono a 12...


----------



## Aragorn (20 Settembre 2015)

Altro che Jovetic, Perisic, Brozovic, Ljajic ecc il vero grande acquisto è stato Kulovic


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Settembre 2015)

Prima o poi questa fortuna li ritornera' indietro


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2015)

1 gol subiti in 4 partite.. loro anno questo


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Settembre 2015)

C'è da dire che la difesa sembra veramente insuperabile, nonostante non li ritenga fenomeni. Pazzesco anche il c. che hanno...occhio che questi potrebbero veramente far sul serio per lo scudo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Settembre 2015)

Hanno un mazzo veramente improponibile


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Settembre 2015)

Se ci sono giocatori come Luiz Adriano che si mangiano goal ci credo che hanno subito pochi goal, per me non faranno strada. Vedremo


----------



## Doctore (20 Settembre 2015)

ma alla lunga le sculate si pagano...se trovano un minimo di gioco il discorso cambia allora.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che la difesa sembra veramente insuperabile, nonostante non li ritenga fenomeni. Pazzesco anche il c. che hanno...occhio che questi potrebbero veramente far sul serio per lo scudo.



Si boh... la difesa s'è anche salvata per il rotto della cuffia in diverse occasioni anche per errori di quelli del chievo. Pure contro di noi la difesa aveva fatto acqua diverse volte e solo per colpa nostra non erano sotto 3-0


----------



## juventino (20 Settembre 2015)

4 partite in cui dovevano avere 4/5 punti e invece se ne ritrovano 12...


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Settembre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Si boh... la difesa s'è anche salvata per il rotto della cuffia in diverse occasioni anche per errori di quelli del chievo. Pure contro di noi la difesa aveva fatto acqua diverse volte e solo per colpa nostra non erano sotto 3-0



si infatti, questo fa parte del pacchetto completo Fattore C. Però non subiscono gol, e questo è un dato allarmante per gli avversari.


----------



## bmb (20 Settembre 2015)

Il campionato è già loro. Gli gira tutto bene. 5 gol 12 punti.


----------



## sballotello (20 Settembre 2015)

Intanto vincono..e L'importante è vincere


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Il campionato è già loro. Gli gira tutto bene. 5 gol 12 punti.




...è davvero presto per dire che il campionato è già loro.


----------



## sballotello (20 Settembre 2015)

La differenza tra il costruire una squadra con un criterio e una costruita a caso. Altroi che fortuna


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2015)

Hanno fatto un mercato intelligente. Tutto qui.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2015)

Sto Paloschi non serve proprio a nulla


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Settembre 2015)

Eh beh poco da dire. Stanno vivendo un ottimo inizio. Ma sono ancora dell'idea che Roma e Juventus si riprenderanno.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2015)

Ma quanto l'hanno pagato sto Kulovic ? Mica male...


----------



## sballotello (20 Settembre 2015)

la solidita di questa inter è largamente più forte delle figurine della roma


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2015)

*Chievo Inter 0-1 FINALE*


----------



## Dany20 (20 Settembre 2015)

Questa Inter farà la fine della Juve di Ferrara.


----------



## juventino (20 Settembre 2015)

Il gol mangiato da Cesar nel finale fa davvero capire che quest'anno gli girerà tutto bene.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Settembre 2015)

E la prossima la giocano a San Siro contro l'Hellas. Altri tre punti in arrivo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Settembre 2015)

Giocano male,ma intanto punteggio pieno.
Magari avessimo noi sti problemi...


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Settembre 2015)

Hanno vinto senza mai tirare in porta


----------



## juventino (20 Settembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Questa Inter farà la fine della Juve di Ferrara.



Beh al momento la situazione è molto simile (12 punti in 4 partite, gioco molto latitante, difesa che non ha subito praticamente nessun gol), ma ho la sensazione che quest'anno le cose gli andranno molto meglio rispetto a noi quell'anno. 

Ah, dimenticavo: anche quella Juve aveva Felipe Melo


----------



## sballotello (20 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Giocano male,ma intanto punteggio pieno.
> Magari avessimo noi sti problemi...



.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Settembre 2015)

4 giornata e già si parla di scudetto  ....mi chiedo se le partite le vedete o no...o pensate che le vincano tutte facendo un tiro in porta???


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Settembre 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> 4 giornata e già si parla di scudetto  ....mi chiedo se le partite le vedete o no...o pensate che le vincano tutte facendo un tiro in porta???


Esattamente, bisogna vedere come hanno vinto queste partite, non c'e' una che sia meritata, giocando male e di rimessa. Solo la Roma puo' perderlo


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2015)

Mi sembra che han pure gli arbitri dalla loro.... Melo se ne esce impunito da una gomitata clamorosa in pieno volto ad un avversario


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Settembre 2015)

Silvio 

Le sue parole hanno caricato Kondo a dovere


----------



## Sir Pilade (20 Settembre 2015)

Ma che scudetto dai, però è un obbligo puntare al 3° posto, e possiamo giocarcelo senza problemi!


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Settembre 2015)

Incredibile 1 Tiro nello specchio della porta


----------



## Ian.moone (20 Settembre 2015)

Hanno vinto rubando.
Gol su errore di un avversario
Unico tiro in porta
Melo doveva essere espulso per rosso diretto
Guarin doveva essere espulso per 2 gialli


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Settembre 2015)

E' l'anno buono, gioco zero, 12 punti...


----------



## Sir Pilade (20 Settembre 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Hanno vinto rubando.
> Gol su errore di un avversario
> Unico tiro in porta
> Melo doveva essere espulso per rosso diretto
> Guarin doveva essere espulso per 2 gialli



Cesar ripetutamente da giallo e mai ammonito! 
Sono d'accordo con Melo ma non su Guarin.

Se poi con rubare si intende "fortuna" allora si, sicuramente non meritavamo, ma dire che abbiamo rubato è sbagliato.


----------



## markjordan (20 Settembre 2015)

voi date retta a me e ci beccate
scudetto in bacheca , il mancio e' sfondo


----------



## addox (20 Settembre 2015)

Vincere giocando male è un merito. Anche se questa squadra non è stata costruita per giocare bene.


----------



## Freddy Manson (20 Settembre 2015)

Lo scudetto è già loro, è chiaro come il sole che è il loro anNo.


----------



## smallball (20 Settembre 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> E' l'anno buono, gioco zero, 12 punti...



bisognera' vedere se proseguira' il trend...


----------



## Ian.moone (20 Settembre 2015)

Ma che scudetto
Appena finiscono di rubare e non sono assistiti dalla fortuna li scavalchiamo tranquillamente.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Settembre 2015)

Una squadra vince uno scudetto giocando male qualche partita. Loro hanno giocato male e vinto con un gol di scarto contro 4 squadrette. Eh ma è il loro anno...


----------



## sballotello (20 Settembre 2015)

se il non gioco gli ha portato 12 punti su 12, magari ce lo avessimo pure noi


----------



## Aron (20 Settembre 2015)

Vincono giocando male, e soprattutto subiscono pochi goal, al contrario di noi.

Questi appena carburano ci sotterrano.


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Settembre 2015)

Arriveranno nei primi tre. Sicuri


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Settembre 2015)

Raga non me ne volete ma se Santon continua così DEVE giocare in nazionale al posto di De Sciglio


----------



## The Ripper (20 Settembre 2015)

Calendario favorevole. Vediamo in seguito. ..ma si possono vincere anche così gli scudetti.


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Settembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Calendario favorevole. Vediamo in seguito. ..ma si possono vincere anche così gli scudetti.



Spero che ti sbagli, piuttosto lo rivincesse la Juve.


----------



## Aron (20 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Raga non me ne volete ma se Santon continua così DEVE giocare in nazionale al posto di De Sciglio



Al posto di De Sciglio ci può giocare chiunque, non ci vuole molto.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2015)

Non li prende più nessuno, sempre detto che vinceranno loro


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Settembre 2015)

Insomma hanno preso la ridimensionata dal Chievo  era ultrascontato che il Chievo si sarebbe fermato, li hanno incontrati al momento giusto, altrochè


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non li prende più nessuno, sempre detto che vinceranno loro



Ma speriamo di no, pensa all' Inter preferisco la Lazio, e sono della Roma  
Spero che il tuo pronostico, sul prenderli più ( per ora si sta vverando) si transformi in una bella


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ma speriamo di no, *pensa all' Inter preferisco la Lazio*, e sono della Roma
> Spero che il tuo pronostico, sul prenderli più ( per ora si sta vverando) si transformi in una bella





Che _ruffiano_


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Che _ruffiano_



 forse l ho sparata grossa  [MENTION=274]Lollo interista[/MENTION]


----------



## prostituzione intellettua (20 Settembre 2015)

Uno che tifa Roma e dice che preferisce che vinca la Lazio mi sa tanto di Condor trolleggiante


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> forse l ho sparata grossa  [MENTION=274]Lollo interista[/MENTION]



Ripeto, per cortesia non taggare chiunque quoti, la notifica arriva col semplice quote.


----------



## de sica (20 Settembre 2015)

I nuovi campioni d'Italia! 

ROTFL


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ripeto, per cortesia non taggare chiunque quoti, la notifica arriva col semplice quote.



Lo so, ma non mi risponde mai nessuno senno, apparte Splendidi


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Lo so, ma non mi risponde mai nessuno senno, apparte Splendidi



Beh, quello è a descrizione degli utenti, la notifica in ogni caso gli arriva.

Torniamo on topic.


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Beh, quello è a descrizione degli utenti, la notifica in ogni caso gli arriva.
> 
> Torniamo on topic.



Va bene


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Silvio
> 
> Le sue parole hanno caricato Kondo a dovere



Per valere 40 mln ne deve macinare ancora di strada. Ora come ora Kucka ha reso quanto o più di lui.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Settembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Per valere 40 mln ne deve macinare ancora di strada. Ora come ora Kucka ha reso quanto o più di lui.



Ti "stoppo" ora....non li vale ora 40 milioni e probabilmente non li varrà mai

Ma per noi si potrà rivelare mooolto importante e decisivo


----------



## Danielsan (21 Settembre 2015)

Buon per noi,ora siamo a -1 dal Chievo.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ti "stoppo" ora....non li vale ora 40 milioni e probabilmente non li varrà mai
> 
> Ma per noi si potrà rivelare mooolto importante e decisivo



"potrà"....certo che spendere 40 mln per un forse, potrà...


----------



## kolao95 (21 Settembre 2015)

Niente, oh, anche ieri hanno passato buona parte della gara e l'hanno sfangata lo stesso con uno 0-1. Gli sta girando tutto a favore!


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> "potrà"....certo che spendere 40 mln per un forse, potrà...



Sono 30+5 poi,non 40  Controlla pure transfermarkt


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Sono 30+5 poi,non 40  Controlla pure transfermarkt



si...ma la sostanza non cambia.


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ti "stoppo" ora....non li vale ora 40 milioni e probabilmente non li varrà mai
> 
> Ma per noi si potrà rivelare mooolto importante e decisivo



Pure Kucka. E l'abbiamo pagato un po' meno.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Settembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Pure Kucka. E l'abbiamo pagato un po' meno.



Paragonare un giocatore più vecchio di 6 anni che gioca da UNA VITA in Italia a un cristone arrivato ieri non mi sembra proprio la stessa cosa


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Paragonare un giocatore più vecchio di 6 anni che gioca da UNA VITA in Italia a un cristone arrivato ieri non mi sembra proprio la stessa cosa



Il cristone è stato pagato 35 sacchi. E' arrivato con tutti che gridavano al fenomeno. Pure a me dispiaceva non averlo preso, lo ammetto. Kucka è arrivato tra gli insulti e per ora ha fatto bene almeno quanto Kongdobia. I 6 anni in più contano poco, con queste cifre e queste aspettative. Pato a 20 anni era più forte di quasi tutti gli attaccanti della serie A ai tempi, più anziani o meno. 

Comunque noto una certa allegrezza di fondo nei tuoi discorsi. Sei raggiante, come quando la talpa sbuca dalla tana e ammira il sole per la prima volta da molto tempo. Ma attento perchè lo sai che le talpe non appartengono alla superficie...


----------

